# Rabbit for the pot



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Got some new band today some jinpu .70 had been trying it out today so went for a evening stroll with the dogs took the jinpu natty a had been shooting seen afew small rabbits took this 1 on way home 8.7 steel jinpu band is definitely a Hunting band 👌🎯


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Good going bud nice take 😀 man you come over deal with this thing before spits out baby’s ! She a big girl ya might need full butter take her down . She looks healthy but funny to see her out 3:00 afternoon but was an overcast day


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Good going bud nice take 😀 man you come over deal with this thing before spits out baby’s ! She a big girl ya might need full butter take her down . She looks healthy but funny to see her out 3:00 afternoon but was an overcast day
> View attachment 368317


Me and big shaq will sort it @Portboy 😉💪🐕🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Me and big shaq will sort it @Portboy 😉💪🐕🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


No problem 😉 she a big old girl for being so early after winter 🥶. That’s the problem people feed them think there cute until your sofet ripped open and living in the attic 😡 definitely an animal of opportunity


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> No problem 😉 she a big old girl for being so early after winter 🥶. That’s the problem people feed them think there cute until your sofet ripped open and living in the attic 😡 definitely an animal of opportunity


Yeah people say the same thing about wee @bingo 🤔 he's cute but don't feed him cause next thing you know he's living in your attic 🤣🤣 little scamp!!! 🤣🤣🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙🎯👌


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Yeah people say the same thing about wee @bingo 🤔 he's cute but don't feed him cause next thing you know he's living in your attic 🤣🤣 little scamp!!! 🤣🤣🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙🎯👌


Lol licking up all the Stella haha 😂


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Lol licking up all the Stella haha 😂


He likes a wee Stella for sure 🤣🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👌 he's a good lad though so hes aloud a few 🍻


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice shooting Bingo; hadn't seen any jinpu round my way. Like that nattie too 👍

Portboy she'd make some good eating and a nice hat to boot; haha, I said boot with my fake Canadian accent 😝

Booral12 that's a sharp looking dog; what do y'all call that breed?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Nice shooting Bingo; hadn't seen any jinpu round my way. Like that nattie too 👍
> 
> Portboy she'd make some good eating and a nice hat to boot; haha, I said boot with my fake Canadian accent 😝
> 
> Booral12 that's a sharp looking dog; what do y'all call that breed?


A lurcher bud which is basically any sighthound ie greyhound, deerhound whippet and such crossed with a versatile hound ie collie, Put bull, or healer there's many variations but He's (BOSS) is a pit bull x greyhound bred to a aluant x greyhound. Here's another of him and his parents 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊the one with me and hims the most recent I don't put alot of pics online he's pretty scarred up now with work 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙👌


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Never heard an Alaunt till now; I can see the other influences.

Like I said, fine looking dog(s). Cheers


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Never heard an Alaunt till now; I can see the other influences.
> 
> Like I said, fine looking dog(s). Cheers


Thanks bud 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 here's alunts


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

We fry rabbit here in the South with biscuits and gravy.

How you going to do that one up Bingo?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Good going bud nice take 😀 man you come over deal with this thing before spits out baby’s ! She a big girl ya might need full butter take her down . She looks healthy but funny to see her out 3:00 afternoon but was an overcast day
> View attachment 368317


could sort that no problems buddy 😂😂


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Lol licking up all the Stella haha 😂


That's what they feed me on 😂😂😂🍺


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

cpu_melt_down said:


> We fry rabbit here in the South with biscuits and gravy.
> 
> How you going to do that one up Bingo?


A will have this in a curry 👍


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> A lurcher bud which is basically any sighthound ie greyhound, deerhound whippet and such crossed with a versatile hound ie collie, Put bull, or healer there's many variations but He's (BOSS) is a pit bull x greyhound bred to a aluant x greyhound. Here's another of him and his parents 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊the one with me and hims the most recent I don't put alot of pics online he's pretty scarred up now with work 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙👌


Nice looking dogs them 😉


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Yeah people say the same thing about wee @bingo 🤔 he's cute but don't feed him cause next thing you know he's living in your attic 🤣🤣 little scamp!!! 🤣🤣🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙🎯👌


😂😂😂


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Lets see the completed meal!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> A lurcher bud which is basically any sighthound ie greyhound, deerhound whippet and such crossed with a versatile hound ie collie, Put bull, or healer there's many variations but He's (BOSS) is a pit bull x greyhound bred to a aluant x greyhound. Here's another of him and his parents 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊the one with me and hims the most recent I don't put alot of pics online he's pretty scarred up now with work 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙👌


Pit bulls banned here 2005 can’t have any or relatives. We have blue ticks and walkers ,black and tan red bone , beagles, Rottweiler or Akita just no pits .


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Pit bulls banned here 2005 can’t have any or relatives. We have blue ticks and walkers ,black and tan red bone , beagles, Rottweiler or Akita just no pits .


Pitts are fine where I live now. But past city they were illegal. So places, even rescues!, started labeling them as boxer mixes to get them to pass adoption instead of being put down. Seemed wildly irresponsible. I love my two Pitt mutts to death but I am well aware of the danger they can impose. I don’t think these two would ever hurt a fly and they love everybody… but I treat them like a loaded gun. Better to be too careful than not enough. I know how strong that bite force is.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> A lurcher bud which is basically any sighthound ie greyhound, deerhound whippet and such crossed with a versatile hound ie collie, Put bull, or healer there's many variations but He's (BOSS) is a pit bull x greyhound bred to a aluant x greyhound. Here's another of him and his parents 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊the one with me and hims the most recent I don't put alot of pics online he's pretty scarred up now with work 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙👌


What kind of 'work' ya'll doing?


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Pitts are fine where I live now. But past city they were illegal. So places, even rescues!, started labeling them as boxer mixes to get them to pass adoption instead of being put down. Seemed wildly irresponsible. I love my two Pitt mutts to death but I am well aware of the danger they can impose. I don’t think these two would ever hurt a fly and they love everybody… but I treat them like a loaded gun. Better to be too careful than not enough. I know how strong that bite force is.


I guess in reality any dog can bite a lot the problem is the people that have them . Probably should have not ban the breed but make a test for the owner .


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> I guess in reality any dog can bite a lot the problem is the people that have them . Probably should have not ban the breed but make a test for the owner .


Agreed. Something like a background check maybe like you would when buying a firearm.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Me and big shaq will sort it @Portboy 😉💪🐕🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Seen him putting in that work, he is an absolut UNIT ☠💥


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

🤩 nice shootn Bingo.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I love dogs and I would not ban any breed, but would require dog owners over a certain size/weight to walk them on a leash, regardless of breed or type of owner. At least in urban areas where there are many people and children.

Nearby a while ago a dog pounced on a child in a park for no apparent reason and caused injuries to his leg, fortunately not too serious.
It was not a breed considered dangerous, it was a kind of cross between a Labrador and another breed, but it was quite large.
The owner seemed like a normal person who had surely educated him correctly, but after all they are animals and any animal we don't know how will react one day...

By the way I hope you enjoyed the rabbit, I love rabbit baked with pepper, garlic, parsley and Herbes de Provence, and a little bit of white wine during baking 🐇🍗


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rb1984 said:


> I love dogs and I would not ban any breed, but would require dog owners over a certain size/weight to walk them on a leash, regardless of breed or type of owner. At least in urban areas where there are many people and children.
> 
> Nearby a while ago a dog pounced on a child in a park for no apparent reason and caused injuries to his leg, fortunately not too serious.
> It was not a breed considered dangerous, it was a kind of cross between a Labrador and another breed, but it was quite large.
> ...


Here is something most people don't know:

*More than 4.5 million* people are bitten by dogs each year in the United States, and more than 800,000 receive medical attention for dog bites, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC). At least half of those bitten are children.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry for getting off topic a little. Lol But nice rabbit. Out of curiosity how do you guys prepare them? Last time I had rabbit we just threw that thing in a crockpot and made a stew.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fast and easy. Oven on top of a layer of potatoes. Rabbit seasoned with oil, garlic, pepper, parsley and Provencal herbs. Half a glass or a little more of white wine on top and baked.

The one in the photo does not have much seasoning since it was scarce at home, I usually add more garlic and herbs. They are rabbit feet from a nearby farm. It's not like a wild rabbit but it's good.

I don't like to complicate myself too much in the kitchen, I make quick recipes.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> What kind of 'work' ya'll doing?


Na not online bud sorry 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Pit bulls banned here 2005 can’t have any or relatives. We have blue ticks and walkers ,black and tan red bone , beagles, Rottweiler or Akita just no pits .


Pits been banned here from 1991 bud.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Na not online bud sorry 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


Well give me a call and whisper it over the phone.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> Well give me a call and whisper it over the phone.


Just think of everything you wouldn't believe a dog could do single handed. 😉


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> I love dogs and I would not ban any breed, but would require dog owners over a certain size/weight to walk them on a leash, regardless of breed or type of owner. At least in urban areas where there are many people and children.
> 
> Nearby a while ago a dog pounced on a child in a park for no apparent reason and caused injuries to his leg, fortunately not too serious.
> It was not a breed considered dangerous, it was a kind of cross between a Labrador and another breed, but it was quite large.
> ...


There's no bad dogs just bad owners or trainers 💙👊👌


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> There's no bad dogs just bad owners or trainers 💙👊👌


Correct mate, but to avoid problems I think that dogs especially of a certain size or strength should be tied in certain places. After all, they are animals and at a given moment they can misinterpret an act or movement of a close person they do not know.

That said, most of the time I'd rather be with animals than people.

Greetings 🐶🏄


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> Correct mate, but to avoid problems I think that dogs especially of a certain size or strength should be tied in certain places. After all, they are animals and at a given moment they can misinterpret an act or movement of a close person they do not know.
> 
> That said, most of the time I'd rather be with animals than people.
> 
> Greetings 🐶🏄


Na I totally agree with you. My big guy is 85lb of pure gladiator and in the wrong hands or just in the care someone who is uneducated in how deadly and dangerous dogs can be especially one that is used to hunt and take very large game and predators without letting go until the quarry is dead is where alot of bad press comes from u know. I Mean my dog will do his job which is hardcore but he is 100% steady with other people livestock and dogs. He works along side all the gundog on my dad's shoot he works the gun, catty the lot but we have a close circle of lads we only give pups to if bred. Never passing these to anyone else for the simple reason if one of these isn't trained correctly or kept in check well the damage they can do is catastrophic really and if the owner can't control or stop it there's only one thing stopping it 🎯👎 and yeah I'm the same outwith my circle there's only like 3 people I like the rest are k9 🤣🤣💙👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Na I totally agree with you. My big guy is 85lb of pure gladiator and in the wrong hands or just in the care someone who is uneducated in how deadly and dangerous dogs can be especially one that is used to hunt and take very large game and predators without letting go until the quarry is dead is where alot of bad press comes from u know. I Mean my dog will do his job which is hardcore but he is 100% steady with other people livestock and dogs. He works along side all the gundog on my dad's shoot he works the gun, catty the lot but we have a close circle of lads we only give pups to if bred. Never passing these to anyone else for the simple reason if one of these isn't trained correctly or kept in check well the damage they can do is catastrophic really and if the owner can't control or stop it there's only one thing stopping it 🎯👎 and yeah I'm the same outwith my circle there's only like 3 people I like the rest are k9 🤣🤣💙👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Enjoy your dogs mate! I don't have dogs at the moment, only reptiles and amphibians lol.

In a while I want to have an English Bulldog which is my favorite breed since I was little.

But 9 out of 10 breeders have their bulldogs too fat and non-functional, so when I decide to have one I will choose the breeder well.
I also have seen the Olde English Bulldogs, very nice.

Greetings


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Na not online bud sorry


That makes it sound even more ominous. Lol


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

craigbutnotreally said:


> That makes it sound even more ominous. Lol


This is why decent lads don't talk about it bud. Rabbits and rats is all your aloud to kill with a dog in Scotland so rabbits and rats bud 😑🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> This is why decent lads don't talk about it bud. Rabbits and rats is all your aloud to kill with a dog in Scotland so rabbits and rats bud


Rabbits and rats. Gotcha.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Rabbits and rats. Gotcha.


Yeah rabbits and rats 

🦊🦌🐗


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Good going bud nice take 😀 man you come over deal with this thing before spits out baby’s ! She a big girl ya might need full butter take her down . She looks healthy but funny to see her out 3:00 afternoon but was an overcast day
> View attachment 368317


Had to clear one out of a barn loft one time. Dude there are few things scarier than a pissed off mamma raccoon! That being said I’d still like one as a pet 😂.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice one for the pot @bingo


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Had to clear one out of a barn loft one time. Dude there are few things scarier than a pissed off mamma raccoon! That being said I’d still like one as a pet 😂.


We used hunt them at night with hounds and a 22lr . We had bailing twine twist around there necks you have two over your shoulders . One time the **** came back around but my uncle right in the hip haha he tossed it on the ground and pounded its head with a rock man did I laugh at him


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> We used hunt them at night with hounds and a 22lr . We had bailing twine twist around there necks you have two over your shoulders . One time the **** came back around but my uncle right in the hip haha he tossed it on the ground and pounded its head with a rock man did I laugh at him


Whew, lucky it wasn’t feral! Lol scariest 5 seconds of his life.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Whew, lucky it wasn’t feral! Lol scariest 5 seconds of his life.


No he was a return vet he 17 and stormed the Juno beach head he had some story’s no 17 y/o should have to tell . He always got a rabies shot before trapping season


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> No he was a return vet he 17 and stormed the Juno beach head he had some story’s no 17 y/o should have to tell . He always got a rabies shot before trapping season


Understood completely man.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Booral121 said:


> A lurcher bud which is basically any sighthound ie greyhound, deerhound whippet and such crossed with a versatile hound ie collie, Put bull, or healer there's many variations but He's (BOSS) is a pit bull x greyhound bred to a aluant x greyhound. Here's another of him and his parents 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊the one with me and hims the most recent I don't put alot of pics online he's pretty scarred up now with work 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙👌


i thought he looked a bit pitty,neighbors brother breeds pit/ridgebacks for hog hunting,mine are all just porch pittys now [gettin old]


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Pitts are fine where I live now. But past city they were illegal. So places, even rescues!, started labeling them as boxer mixes to get them to pass adoption instead of being put down. Seemed wildly irresponsible. I love my two Pitt mutts to death but I am well aware of the danger they can impose. I don’t think these two would ever hurt a fly and they love everybody… but I treat them like a loaded gun. Better to be too careful than not enough. I know how strong that bite force is.


had pits and staffys most of my adult life,omly had 2 that were bad,my blue female staffy had a brain tumor,made her crazy,and the little male i had ,turned out to have been a brother/sister mating-didnt know that when i got him,the others were all really good dogs,never worried about strangers around my kid


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> I guess in reality any dog can bite a lot the problem is the people that have them . Probably should have not ban the breed but make a test for the owner .


pits are an Amazing breed,they will love you like no other and will do Anything for their owners,unfortunatly they will even go into a pit and kill or die for the ones they love,their loyalty is more than most humans deserve


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> had pits and staffys most of my adult life,omly had 2 that were bad,my blue female staffy had a brain tumor,made her crazy,and the little male i had ,turned out to have been a brother/sister mating-didnt know that when i got him,the others were all really good dogs,never worried about strangers around my kid


One dog breed I always never trusted is German Shepards had couple bad experiences with them .


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> pits are an Amazing breed,they will love you like no other and will do Anything for their owners,unfortunatly they will even go into a pit and kill or die for the ones they love,their loyalty is more than most humans deserve


I only bin around a few of them one my friend had as teens loved me she stuck to me anytime I was there . But uncle had one we could not go around as kids he was nuts it bit but it had a job to do it was not a family dog lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my mom raised shepards when i was a kid,only breeds i have had trouble with were a chow,and a dozen demon chiuahuas,lol,the chow actualy got me good before he died


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have loved them since the first one i had,rescuesd him from a kid who was on his way to drown it-apparently because it was solid black-and the breeder thought that gave it some kind of bad juju,sweetest dog i ever had,unfortunatly owning pits puts you around some unsavory types of pit owners,what Booral said there are no bad dogs just bad owners


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> my mom raised shepards when i was a kid,only breeds i have had trouble with were a chow,and a dozen demon chiuahuas,lol,the chow actualy got me good before he died


Haha the purple mouth guys bud had one it be 40 below out and it would not come into house lay in the snow pretty hardy dog 🐶. Chihuahua are funny cousin had one it hated men with face hair lol he bit little bugger


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

skarrd said:


> had pits and staffys most of my adult life,omly had 2 that were bad,my blue female staffy had a brain tumor,made her crazy,and the little male i had ,turned out to have been a brother/sister mating-didnt know that when i got him,the others were all really good dogs,never worried about strangers around my kid


I’m cautious when they meet new people for the first time. Never had a problem but I will watch their body language. When I was younger my cousin got attacked by the neighbors Pitt. She got her leg tore up bad but could have been worse. That Pitt always seemed like a friendly dog. No clue what set it off. I wasn’t there at the time. My uncle reported it and it was put down. I’ve been bit by a stray before. But it had nothing on my cousins leg. Probably why I’m a little cautious even if mine never gave me a reason to be.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they are extremely protective and have to be trained and watched,mine have always had to meet people before they would interact with them and some folks they never would those were the people i kept a watch on,lol.and actually the worst bite i ever took was from a 30 lb,springer spaniel,not gonna talk about where,lol


----------

